# KATCHER I and KATCHER II



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone have information regarding the two Katchers?
I believe they were part of the shrimper fleet attached to ROSS KELETCHEKIS.
The object of the enterprise was to catch and process shrimps in the Persian Gulf.
I don't know if the two "katchers" actually got to the Persian Gulf!
Were they converted from existing fishing vessels?
Probably by Doig's at Grimsby.
Regards
Dave


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave,

I seem to think there was an article in the Grimsby bygones paper. I will dig it out and let you know what it says. You are certainly right about them being linked to Doigs.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave,

Sorry about the delay in replying but I have now found some info for you.

Doigs went into the ownership of Ross Group in 1964 and in 1966 went into patnership with shipping magnet Costas Keletchekis who the ship was named after after conversion from a cargo ship Formely (MS Tell) at the yard and two other ships arrive for conversion and named Katcher 1 and Katcher 2 to supply there shrimps to the Keletchekis. As you say the worked in the Persian Gulf.

I hope this helps you Dave.

Regards
Graham


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Graham
Thank you for replying with the information on KATCHER I & II and the Ross ownership of Doig's.
Have you anything on the two shrimpers before they were converted?
Regards
Dave


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave,

All I can tell you on that is they were both converted fishing vessels. I don't know if that means trawlers siene netters etc. I will have a lokk round for you.

Graham


----------



## storybooks (Aug 17, 2006)

*Katchers 1 & 2*

Hi
Just come across this thread 
I sailed the factory ship Ross Keletchekis from Grimsby to the Persian Gulf and spent the first 15 months on her
During that time, there was no sign of any converted UK fishing boats supplying us with shrimp (and certainly not any called "Katcher")
I now because I radioed the individual boats' catch figures each day to the head office 
The entire fishing fleet was supplied brand new from the US
There was another Ross fishing enterprise with smaller boats based on a shore factory in Bahrain so maybe they went there?
Cheers
John


----------



## Peter Stockwell (Jun 22, 2021)

davetodd said:


> Does anyone have information regarding the two Katchers?
> I believe they were part of the shrimper fleet attached to ROSS KELETCHEKIS.
> The object of the enterprise was to catch and process shrimps in the Persian Gulf.
> I don't know if the two "katchers" actually got to the Persian Gulf!
> ...


Have pics of Katcher 1 September 27 1965 after being refloated off Brighton beach


----------

